# Honeywell gas control valve q's



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

So I've got a customer with a US Craftsmaster water heater. The unit won't fire up (per the conversation with homeowner) will a Bradford white Honeywell work with this one?


----------



## Steveking (May 16, 2014)

No they are different per Bradford White rep


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

There is a short nipple one and one with a longer nipple also


----------



## SunnyDaRench (Apr 2, 2014)

Ao smith uses that same exact one in the pic, u could try the Bradford, I usually stock the one with the short well, and carry a stainless steel 3/4" extension coupling, made specifically for that application


----------



## Steveking (May 16, 2014)

Don't need to pull housing off of heater can take apart and replace parts


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

Just hit the valve with pliers haha


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Ptturner91 said:


> Just hit the valve with pliers haha


I keep a special pair of blue channel locks for just this application!


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks for be I for guys. Update! Turns out the A/C guy had turned off their gas main to service their AC unit and there must have been an air lock as I just disconnected the supply and bled the line. She fired right up after that


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Thanks for be I for guys. Update! Turns out the A/C guy had turned off their gas main to service their AC unit and there must have been an air lock as I just disconnected the supply and bled the line. She fired right up after that


 

you smacked it with a pair of pliers, 

 I KNOW YOU DID!!!!:laughing:


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Of course I did! Unfortunately the tank only had a 3 hear warranty so I couldn't just send if back and say it had a leak:laughing:


----------

